

BeeHopPing : Realtime Web Analytics - 24shri

Hello all,<p>I have released my first Node.JS app: BeeHopPing<p>http://www.beehopping.com<p>Excited!<p>It does not use beacons(1x1 pixel image used by most analytics based services) but relies on Websockets(COMET as a fallback for older browsers) to track visitor activity. I'll be rolling out a Private Beta soon :) Please do sign up for an invite if you like the demo. The demo by itself is limited in features. But I'll be releasing all the remaining features(once out of testing phase) in the Private Beta itself.<p>Feedback appreciated!<p>P.S: The demo is tracking the test page:<p>http://mustreadebooks.blogspot.com<p>Sorry for not being creative enough with the test page! Wanted something out soon!<p>Shripad K.
======
24shri
Ok! I did not know that the links won't show up in the topic.

hope this works:

Site: <http://www.beehopping.com> Test Page:
<http://mustreadebooks.blogspot.com>

